# Muziq: I Demand Satisfaction!



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

You, sir, have offended my honor; therefore, I challenge you to a duel!!! We have spoken and agreed to the terms. We will take 15 paces and commence firing. Prepare to meet your maker....










Sincerely,
Your loving "Tina"


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, this can't be good.....


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> You, sir, have offended my honor; therefore, I challenge you to a duel!!! We have spoken and agreed to the terms. We will take 15 paces and commence firing. Prepare to meet your maker....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Tina - I intend to offend more than your honor! Prepare to duel! On Guard!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

KASR said:


> Well, this can't be good.....


Define good?
:tu

Got a fraidy hole?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

muziq said:


> Dear Tina - I intend to offend more than your honor! Prepare to duel! On Guard!


whatev. meow.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> whatev. meow.


I bet that chit is hanging in your bathroom, isn't it, Tina?


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Tina and Nancy are going at it ... :sl:sl:sl


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

muziq said:


> I bet that chit is hanging in your bathroom, isn't it, Tina?


I can say, for a fact, it is.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The suspense is overwhelming!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> I can say, for a fact, it is.


Dude, it scares me a little that you know that...:r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

muziq said:


> Dude, it scares me a little that you know that...:r


Well, I may have given it to him ... :r:r j/k

hey, we went to grad school together ... i'm smart, i know stuff. 

I want to take a side-bet. My cigars are on the professor. anyone? anyone?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> I want to take a side-bet. My cigars are on the professor. anyone? anyone?


Somehow, I think that the right t-shirt for this event is this one

Unless, of course, one of them has

Mind you, the best advice is

Sorry, Python on the brain today. That happens sometimes


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

CAT FIGHT!!!!!:r:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

This is going to get good!!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> CAT FIGHT!!!!!:r:r


Beat me to it, Dave!! :r :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Mary: You can't win this. Back off while you still can.... :bx


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Mary: You can't win this. Back off while you still can.... :bx


Whatev...

Let's recap the rules for everyone, since we agreed to those in the now-dead banter VI? thread...I'm paraphrasing:

1) Duel, not a bomb. We each get one shot at each other.
2) We send on the same day. Today, in fact.
3) We are limited to three categories of things to hit each other with (e.g. cigars, snacks, trolls, etc) and whatever is sent must be a relatively reasonable cost. That is, no cabs of Dunhills.
4) Originality counts more than volume. That is, the winner of the duel is decided by uniqueness and originality, not by who can lob the biggest box of chit.

Clean these up as you see fit, Tina 

Any side bets on this duel should acknowledge the above guidelines we've agreed to for this duel.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Rules? Old banter thread? I don't really know what you're talking about, Heath. I don't see any rules that I've agreed to ... only things you're claiming I agreed to. 

The nerve of some people.... 




:bn


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Rules? Old banter thread? I don't really know what you're talking about, Heath. I don't see any rules that I've agreed to ... only things you're claiming I agreed to.
> 
> The nerve of some people....
> 
> :bn


:bn indeed. Focker. :cb


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Rules... rules... 
* 50 Rules of Combat
(They never taught you) * 

 You are not Superman
 Recoiless rifles aren't.
 Suppressive fire won't.
 If it's stupid & it works, it ain't stupid
 Never draw fire, it irritates everyone around you.
 When in doubt empty the magazine.
 Never share a foxhole with someone braver then you are.
 Your weapon was made by the lowest bidder.
 If you can't remember, the claymore is pointed toward you.
 All five-second grenade fuses are three seconds.
 Try to look unimportant--they may be low on ammo.
 If you are forward of your position, the artillery will be short.
 The enemy diversion you are ignoring is the main attack.
 The important things are always simple.
 The simple things are always hard.
 If you're short of everything except the enemy, you're in combat.
 Incoming fire has the right of way.
 No combat-ready unit was ever passed inspection.
 No inspection-ready unit has ever passed combat.
 Teamwork is essential. It gives them other people to shoot at.
 If the enemy is in range, so are you.
 Tracers work both ways.
 The only thing more accurate than incoming enemy fire is incoming friendly fire.
 Radios will fail as soon as you need fire support.
 When both sides are convinced that they are about to lose ... they are both right.
 All weather close support doesn't work in bad weather.
 The bursting radius of a grenade is always one foot greater than your jumping range.
 The only terrain that is truely controlled is the terrain upon which you are standing.
 The law of the bayonet says the man with the bullet wins.
 REMF's (Rear Echelon Mother Fraggers) are everywhere.
 The best tank killer is another tank. Therefore tanks are always fighting each other ...& have no time to help the infantry.
 Precision bombing is normally accurate to within +/- one mile (...or so).
 Don't look conspicuous, it draws fire.
 Cluster bombing from B-52s and C130s is very very accurate. The bombs always hit the ground.
 Perfect plans aren't.
 Friendly fire isn't.
 The easy way is always mined.
 The side with the fanciest uniforms loses.
 Professionals are predictable--it's the amatures that are dangerous.
 Armored vehicles are bullet magnets; a moving foxhole that attracts attention.
 No plan survives the first few seconds of combat.
 Expending material in combat is easier than filling out Graves Registration forms -- Ammo is cheap; your life isn't.
 Just because you can't see the enemy; don't for a minute believe they can't see you.
 Final Protective Fire doesn't.
 The enemy invariably attacks on two occasions:
 When you're ready for them.
 When you're not.

 A "sucking chest wound" is nature's way of telling you to slow down.
 If your attack is going well, you've just walked into an ambush.
 Anything you do can get you shot, including nothing.
 Make it tough enough for the enemy to get in and you won't be able to get out.
 When you have secured an area, don't forget to tell the enemy.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Gimme a quick call or cell text, Nancy. I have a quick question and can't seem to find your number....


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> Tina and Nancy are going at it ... :sl:sl:sl


Sounds ta me like their all a bunch of "nancy's"
BAAAAHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

GUYS...................................it's a joke, let's not get all our panties in a bunch.....AAAAAAAAAhahahahahahaha

I'm on a roll.....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey Barbie ... give me a ring. Tick-tock.  :gn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Hey Barbie ... give me a ring. Tick-tock.  :gn


Engagement or just a friendship :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Har-har.... 

OK ... I'll just ask here. What's Barbie's (muziq's) birth year? Anyone know?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Too late. I'm leaving for FedEx right now. Packages this big just cost too much through USPS. :tu 

You'll get it on Friday, Barbie!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*The Code Duello, covering the practice of dueling and points of honor, was drawn up and settled at Clonmel Summer Assizes, 1777, by gentlemen-delegates of Tipperary, Galway, Sligo, Mayo and Roscommon, and prescribed for general adoption throughout Ireland. The Code was generally also followed in England and on the Continent with some slight variations. In America, the principal rules were followed, although occasionally there were some glaring deviations.*

*Rule 1. *The first offense requires the first apology, though the retort may have been more offensive than the insult. Example: A tells B he is impertinent, etc. B retorts that he lies; yet A must make the first apology because he gave the first offense, and then (after one fire) B may explain away the retort by a subsequent apology.

*Rule 2.* But if the parties would rather fight on, then after two shots each (but in no case before), B may explain first, and A apologize afterward.

N.B. The above rules apply to all cases of offenses in retort not of stronger class than the example.

*Rule 3. *If a doubt exist who gave the first offense, the decision rests with the seconds; if they won't decide, or can't agree, the matter must proceed to two shots, or to a hit, if the challenger require it.

*Rule 4.* When the lie direct is the first offense, the aggressor must either beg pardon in express terms; exchange two shots previous to apology; or three shots followed up by explanation; or fire on till a severe hit be received by one party or the other.

*Rule 5. *As a blow is strictly prohibited under any circumstances among gentlemen, no verbal apology can be received for such an insult. The alternatives, therefore -- the offender handing a cane to the injured party, to be used on his own back, at the same time begging pardon; firing on until one or both are disabled; or exchanging three shots, and then asking pardon without proffer of the cane.

If swords are used, the parties engage until one is well blooded, disabled, or disarmed; or until, after receiving a wound, and blood being drawn, the aggressor begs pardon.

N.B. A disarm is considered the same as a disable. The disarmer may (strictly) break his adversary's sword; but if it be the challenger who is disarmed, it is considered as ungenerous to do so.

In the case the challenged be disarmed and refuses to ask pardon or atone, he must not be killed, as formerly; but the challenger may lay his own sword on the aggressor's shoulder, then break the aggressor's sword and say, "I spare your life!" The challenged can never revive the quarrel -- the challenger may.

*Rule 6. *If A gives B the lie, and B retorts by a blow (being the two greatest offenses), no reconciliation can take place till after two discharges each, or a severe hit; after which B may beg A's pardon humbly for the blow and then A may explain simply for the lie; because a blow is never allowable, and the offense of the lie, therefore, merges in it. (See preceding rules.)

N.B. Challenges for undivulged causes may be reconciled on the ground, after one shot. An explanation or the slightest hit should be sufficient in such cases, because no personal offense transpired.

*Rule 7.* But no apology can be received, in any case, after the parties have actually taken ground, without exchange of fires.

*Rule 8. *In the above case, no challenger is obliged to divulge his cause of challenge (if private) unless required by the challenged so to do before their meeting.

*Rule 9. *All imputations of cheating at play, races, etc., to be considered equivalent to a blow; but may be reconciled after one shot, on admitting their falsehood and begging pardon publicly.

*Rule 10.* Any insult to a lady under a gentleman's care or protection to be considered as, by one degree, a greater offense than if given to the gentleman personally, and to be regulated accordingly.

*Rule 11. *Offenses originating or accruing from the support of ladies' reputations, to be considered as less unjustifiable than any others of the same class, and as admitting of slighter apologies by the aggressor: this to be determined by the circumstances of the case, but always favorable to the lady.

*Rule 12. *In simple, unpremeditated recontres with the smallsword, or couteau de chasse, the rule is -- first draw, first sheath, unless blood is drawn; then both sheath, and proceed to investigation.

*Rule 13. *No dumb shooting or firing in the air is admissible in any case. The challenger ought not to have challenged without receiving offense; and the challenged ought, if he gave offense, to have made an apology before he came on the ground; therefore, children's play must be dishonorable on one side or the other, and is accordingly prohibited.

*Rule 14. *Seconds to be of equal rank in society with the principals they attend, inasmuch as a second may either choose or chance to become a principal, and equality is indispensible.

*Rule 15. *Challenges are never to be delivered at night, unless the party to be challenged intend leaving the place of offense before morning; for it is desirable to avoid all hot-headed proceedings.

*Rule 16.* The challenged has the right to choose his own weapon, unless the challenger gives his honor he is no swordsman; after which, however, he can decline any second species of weapon proposed by the challenged.

*Rule 17. *The challenged chooses his ground; the challenger chooses his distance; the seconds fix the time and terms of firing.

*Rule 18. *The seconds load in presence of each other, unless they give their mutual honors they have charged smooth and single, which should be held sufficient.

*Rule 19.* Firing may be regulated -- first by signal; secondly, by word of command; or thirdly, at pleasure -- as may be agreeable to the parties. In the latter case, the parties may fire at their reasonable leisure, but second presents and rests are strictly prohibited.

*Rule 20.* In all cases a miss-fire is equivalent to a shot, and a snap or non-cock is to be considered as a miss-fire.

*Rule 21.* Seconds are bound to attempt a reconciliation before the meeting takes place, or after sufficient firing or hits, as specified.

*Rule 22.* Any wound sufficient to agitate the nerves and necessarily make the hand shake, must end the business for that day.

*Rule 23.* If the cause of the meeting be of such a nature that no apology or explanation can or will be received, the challenged takes his ground, and calls on the challenger to proceed as he chooses; in such cases, firing at pleasure is the usual practice, but may be varied by agreement.

*Rule 24. *In slight cases, the second hands his principal but one pistol; but in gross cases, two, holding another case ready charged in reserve.

*Rule 25.* Where seconds disagree, and resolve to exchange shots themselves, it must be at the same time and at right angles with their principals, thus:

If with swords, side by side, with five paces interval.

N.B. All matters and doubts not herein mentioned will be explained and cleared up by application to the committee, who meet alternately at Clonmel and Galway, at the quarter sessions, for that purpose.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Tina, you have entirely too much time on your hands. 

1...2...3...4...5...6...7...8...9...10...DRAW: 0307 0020 0003 8952 7314


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)




----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

muziq said:


> Tina, you have entirely too much time on your hands.
> 
> 1...2...3...4...5...6...7...8...9...10...DRAW: 0307 0020 0003 8952 7314


1...2...3...4...5...6...7...8...9...10...DRAW: FedEx 468644310043915


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Professor said:


> 1...2...3...4...5...6...7...8...9...10...DRAW: FedEx 468644310043915


Damn! He Fed Ex'd ya. :gn:gn:gn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Damn! He Fed Ex'd ya. :gn:gn:gn


Like I said before ... box was too heavy and big to make USPS viable. 6lbs is a lot.  :gn :bx

Hey -- if I only get one shot (it is a duel, after all), I want it to be good.

Don't worry Barbie: I didn't go Klugsie on you (not that I could). :r:r:r


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> Well, I may have given it to him ... :r:r j/k
> 
> hey, we went to grad school together ... i'm smart, i know stuff.
> 
> I want to take a side-bet. My cigars are on the professor. anyone? anyone?


I will take your side bet, you have transgressed heavily on me in the past.

Muziq, I wish you luck in a disabling blow :tu


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Sancho said:


> I will take your side bet, you have transgressed heavily on me in the past.
> 
> Muziq, I wish you luck in a disabling blow :tu


hahaha. It's on!!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Man, it sounds like there is a battle of wits going on here...






Iocaine powder, I'd bet my life!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I love that there's a side bet on this....


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Anybody else thinking back to this? :r


The "Mad Dog" Professor: Then let's settle it, right now!
Papichulo: Uh, not now, Buford. Marshal's got our guns.
The "Mad Dog" Professor: Like I said, we'll finish this tomorrow.
The Dakotan: Tomorrow, we're robbing the Pine City Stage.
The "Mad Dog" Professor: What about Monday? Are we doing anything Monday?
Papichulo: Uh, no, Monday would be fine. You can kill him on Monday.
The "Mad Dog" Professor: I'll be back this way on Monday! We'll settle this then... right there... out in the street... in front of the Palace Saloon!
Heath McFly: Yeah, like when? High noon?
The "Mad Dog" Professor: Noon? I do my killin' before breakfast! Seven o'clock!
Heath McFly: Eight o'clock. I do my killing after breakfast!








The "Mad Dog" Professor: Eight o'clock Monday, runt. If you ain't here, I'll hunt you and shoot you down like a duck.
Papichulo: It's "dog", Prof. Shoot him down like a dog.

:chk


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

The Professor said:


> You, sir, have offended my honor; therefore, I challenge you to a duel!!! We have spoken and agreed to the terms. We will take 15 paces and commence firing. Prepare to meet your maker....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always good to see another horatio hornblower fan!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> hahaha. It's on!!


I love it, too...the makings of another duel!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

*THE EYES OF TEXAS ARE UPON YOU...*


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

muziq said:


> *THE EYES OF TEXAS ARE UPON YOU...*


:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS

What ever, dood. This is not turning into that. I will *not* participate in a Texas-Georgia "thing." :tg


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> :BS:BS:BS:BS:BS
> 
> What ever, dood. This is not turning into that. I will *not* participate in a Texas-Georgia "thing." :tg


:r :r :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Call me Gandhi....


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Call me Gandhi....


Tina-ji, a technical question: if you sent by FedEx, they may not drop at my door. In which case, I may have to drive up to their facility to pick this up, which on a Friday evening would mean I'd not get there until Saturday (it's THAT far away from me). Do we want to hold on opening said packages until we post in this thread that they are, in fact here?

I've had problems with FedEx leaving stuff at my door, namely their not wanting to. Seems to be a policy thing they change every six months for people in Austin. Or people on my street.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

muziq said:


> Tina-ji, a technical question: if you sent by FedEx, they may not drop at my door. In which case, I may have to drive up to their facility to pick this up, which on a Friday evening would mean I'd not get there until Saturday (it's THAT far away from me). Do we want to hold on opening said packages until we post in this thread that they are, in fact here?
> 
> I've had problems with FedEx leaving stuff at my door, namely their not wanting to. Seems to be a policy thing they change every six months for people in Austin. Or people on my street.


Dearest Barbie,

Interesting. Well ... it was sent FedEx Home Delivery without signature required. So they *should* leave it. If they don't, it'll get delivered on Saturday -- because "Home" service runs on Saturdays. Let's cross this bridge when we come to it if need be.  :tu


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Dearest Barbie,
> 
> Interesting. Well ... it was sent FedEx Home Delivery without signature required. So they *should* leave it. If they don't, it'll get delivered on Saturday -- because "Home" service runs on Saturdays. Let's cross this bridge when we come to it if need be.  :tu


No prob, Sir Tina :ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

muziq said:


> No prob, Sir Tina :ss


gogogogogogogoooooooooo


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

One more day and your ass is toast, Barbie. You'd better enjoy it. :tu


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> One more day and I'll be kissing your ass like toast, Barbie. You'd better enjoy it. :tu


Oh, I will, Tina, I will...:r

didn't make much sense but it was funny:ss


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Uh Oh!!!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi

There



The Professor said:


> Call me Gandhi....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

(In my best Jimmy Stewart voice....)

Now hold on here just a dog-garn minute. When were were sending packages, I was under the distinct impression that we were sending ONE package timed such that the ONE package would arrive at the other's location on the same day (Friday). Was I mistaken? Was I led astray? Or was some Texan just playin' f'in dirty?!?!?

Well?!?!?!?






I won't open this until tomorrow; but it's pretty clear what it is (fukker).


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> Uh Oh!!!!!!


Luke, Heath and Greg are herfing Sunday at Woodrows up north.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Or was some Texan just playin' f'in dirty?!?!?


Did you expect anything else from a Texan... :ss:ss:ss


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> I won't open this until tomorrow; but it's pretty clear what it is (fukker).


:r It will become clear tomorrow, Tina. Sorry about that. My people messed up


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

muziq said:


> :r It will become clear tomorrow, Tina. Sorry about that. My people messed up


You got people? Did you get an advance on your income tax too


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

<ring-ring>

Barbie (muziq) (B): Hello.

The Professor's "people" (TPP): Are you ready?

B: Ready for what?

TPP: Ready to have your ass handed to you in no uncertain way.

B: Gulp.

TPP: What's wrong Texas-boy? Cat got your tongue?

B: <cries and cries and cries>

TPP: <click ... hang up phone>

B: <still crying>

That's my prediction for what tomorrow is gonna look like.... :bx :gn


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds like the battle is about to be waged. Perhaps some Wagner?






Nothing like a little napalm in the morning, eh?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Nothing like a little napalm in the morning, eh?


Smells like Victory...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Sounds like the battle is about to be waged. Perhaps some Wagner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"How you feelin', Professor?"

"Like a mean mother phucker, Sir!"


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Sir!


Glad you're getting used to saying that, Tina :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

muziq said:


> Glad you're getting used to saying that, Tina :r


I was responding to Mark, Barbie.

BTW...

2008 9:30 AM

On FedEx vehicle for delivery

AUSTIN, TX


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Nothing like a good ol fashioned show down...
It's about another one happened.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

You sneaky bastage!







More to come after I get home.... Now -- which one should I smoke??? :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

The Professor said:


> You sneaky bastage!
> 
> More to come after I get home.... Now -- which one should I smoke??? :r


I wouldn't smoke the cow...


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Uh oh, starting out with an RE that cant be a good sign. Or can it?:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I wouldn't smoke the cow...


The cow attempted a short pass to my mouth, but it missed. Must be a *real* UT cow! :r

The PL is quite tasty though ... more after I get home.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Back from the café and it's time to come clean. Barbie hit me good on this one. Opened the flat rate box this afternoon and was hit with a shotgun blast from Texas.

First up on the list was a box of f'in good candy from the Lone Star State. I've already eaten one and will be both pleased and surprised if they make it through the *night* let alone the weekend:










Second was the stuffed animal referenced (and shown) above. It's soft and cuddly ... too bad it would get torn up in a Bulldog fight (GO DAWGS!):










Next up are some of Barbie's favorite smokes (held in his Texas-made Aristocrat). Cigars are (from left to right): Big Ol' custom rolled, 99 MdO #1, 07 PL RE Robusto (already smoked), 50s Burns Continental, and a 98 Punch Churchill:

I should note, by the way, that the 98 Punch Churchill is what started this whole feud between Barbie and me way back when. I put in a request for something ("bigger smokes" I think) in the MAW/PIF and he included one of those. It was love at first puff and I kept missing out on opportunities to get more....

Now ... that *should* have been all. We agreed on 3 categories of things in one box. Did Barbie adhere to that gentlemen's agreement? Of course not! Why? Because he's a Texan, that's why!!! :bx The *fourth* item is actually 13 items:










Barbie the Bastage sent me a half pound of coffee from his local roaster. I believe this is the same blend ("Lone Star Blend") that he sent me that last time we exchanged fire. Included in his note, however, was the zinger: that I should expect 12 *more* boxes -- one every month -- because he signed me up for a coffee of the month club (the first has already arrived). I call shenanigans!!! 

Needless to say, the shotgun blast has eviscerated me -- blown a big hole right into my gut. And if the blast doesn't do me in, at the very least all the caffeine, sugar, and nicotine will deliver the knockout punch. Damn ... I'm mixing metaphors -- that's how off balance I am from Barbie's generosity. With my remaining strength, I want to thank Barbie for this devastating blow and warn him ...

...

...

You can't silence a Doc with just one shot. :gn :gn :gn :gn :gn


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Dat's a Texan-size bomb right there. :tu

I never would have considered bombing with the installment plan. 

Next up: Kid Rhetoric


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, I love PLs. I have never tried the one you have:ss Enjoy.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Nothing from FedEx yet...doh! 

Hope you enjoy all those goodies, Tina. The coffee will be a differen bean/roast/region every month. There may also be an espresso blend or two in there, sometime later in the year. :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Ruh, row....

Jan 18, 2008 7:07 PM Delivered

Check your front door. LoL!!!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

BLAMO! So...here's the dealy-o. For all his smack-talkin' about not sticking to the rules we originally set out in the duel (c.f. Banter VII thread), Tina, I mean, Darrel didn't pull any punches and kept his end of the duel.

Indeed.

With a parry and a charge, here's how The Professor brings it:










1) My namesake. Beach Glam Barbie. Only question is, how did you know I look this damn good in a bikini? :r

2) A bottle of Graham's Vintage Porto, 2001. I've never tried Port before, and Tina, I mean, Darrel picked up on that in a thread somewhere on CS, paid attention, and sent along this vintage. I'm REALLY looking forward to opening this sucker when I get well with a few well-chosen cigars.

3) Ten stogies, including two custom-rolled marevas, a '98 Lusi (cab selection), '98 Party Charlotte, '02 LGC MdO #4, '06 Cuaba Salomone, '07 Party SdC#3, '98 Punch RS#12, and '06 RG PC.

Tina, I mean, Darrel, you are a true BOTL, a true friend, never gracious but always generous to a fault. Oh look, there's a fiendish little slice in my side...oh look, I'm BLEEDING from this duel. How the [email protected] did that happen? :r


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> 50s Burns Continental


BTW, Tina: I included that one because it comes with a tip to keep your purty little fingers from getting dirty while smokin' :tu :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

muziq said:


> BTW, Tina: I included that one because it comes with a tip to keep your purty little fingers from getting dirty while smokin' :tu :r


:r

you bastage! thanks for that one. I had one and gifted it to a friend who was turning 50 ... so i'm looking forward to this.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

This duel is a DRAW!:tu:tu

Looks like you both will be healing your wounds for a bit!:ss

BTW, I think a good Port, vintage or blend, may be one of the best pairings with almost any good stick. :chk


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

bobarian said:


> This duel is a DRAW!:tu:tu
> 
> Looks like you both will be healing your wounds for a bit!:ss



Agreed!



bobarian said:


> BTW, I think a good Port, vintage or blend, may be one of the best pairings with almost any good stick. :chk


Agreed, again! It's the only time I drink port, to be honest. Something about the pairing -- the sweetness of the port combined with the smoke -- that is simply delightful. Best alcoholic, non-liquor pairing for a cigar, IMHO.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Nicely Done Gentlemen! Some very very well thought out packages there indeed!



The Dakotan said:


> hahaha. It's on!!


As this has been declared a draw, I will be forced to strike you down Jeff. You may be Herr Dokk's minion but you will fall just the same :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow Those were tremendous Strikes by both parties! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

muziq said:


> BLAMO! So...here's the dealy-o. For all his smack-talkin' about not sticking to the rules we originally set out in the duel (c.f. Banter VII thread), Tina, I mean, Darrel didn't pull any punches and kept his end of the duel.
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> ...


What a great friendly duel!! I think you both are bleeding. Darrel or is it Tina, I think the Barbie was the added touch:r


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> What a great friendly duel!! I think you both are bleeding. Darrel or is it Tina, I think the Barbie was the added touch:r


Yes, indeed. Blood all over the floor here at mi casa. And that Barbie is atop my Aristocrat, perched like a hood ornament :r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Nicely Done Gentlemen! Some very very well thought out packages there indeed!
> 
> As this has been declared a draw, I will be forced to strike you down Jeff. You may be Herr Dokk's minion but you will fall just the same :tu


Hit me with your best shot. :ss

This was a fun thread darrel and heath! I do, however, think that herr doktor wins for most creative. The barbie was damn funny! :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Darrel or is it Tina, I think the Barbie was the added touch:r





muziq said:


> And that Barbie is atop my Aristocrat, perched like a hood ornament :r





The Dakotan said:


> The barbie was damn funny! :r


Funny thing about that Barbie. No ... I didn't just have it laying around. I had to go buy it. As I was walking through the doll isle, I couldn't stop myself from laughing. I kept that up all the way to the checkout.

I don't even want to know what some people must have thought about me! :r


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Great Job Heath!

Let this serve as a warning to the rest of you......."Don't F*#@ With TEXAS!":cb


----------

